# Need a fan recommendation



## tayl0124 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a series 2 540080 and have audio problems with the top is intalled. The temp reads 34c when audio problems start, and stops when it goes to 33c or cooler. I am guessing that the fan is going. I would like to upgrade the hard drive, but need it to run better first. I can live with only 80 hours if I have to.

What is the best fan that I can buy without spending $19 at weeknees


----------



## MJGunn (May 10, 2002)

Have a fan going bad in my 540040, and I have the same question, figure there has to be someplace cheaper to get a fan than $19 + high shipping fees at weaknees (unless of course I feel like getting free shipping and listening to this thing for a week).


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

TiVo uses a standard 60mm fan. (Although some "raised grill" models use a 70mm fan)
Replacing the fan is quite simple, however most PC fans use either 4-pin molex or 3-pin connectors. A 4-pin fan can be easily installed by tapping into the power cable going to the HD. A 3-pin fan can be connected to the 2-pin connection on the mobo the factory fan uses.

Many here have recommended Vantec fans for their silent operation, however I have had my eye on the SIlenX fans for some time now and plan on installing the 8dB models into each of my DT units.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835191003


----------



## wgw (May 16, 2007)

I can confirm that the 2000 rpm 16db Silenx is absolutely quiet. But I would have to agree with the reviewer on Newegg that said the air movement seemed a bit week and I found it hard to believe it actually output 18 CFM. The lack of noticable wind when placing hand next to fan might be result of the fan blade design but the Silenx is still pushing the air through the same 5/8" opening on the exhaust side as my other fan rated at 17 CFM.


----------

